# Sehenswerte Doku zum Thema "Sollbruchstellen"



## poiu (3. Februar 2012)

Hi Community,


Update




hier eine sehenswerte Arte Dokumentation, es geht um unsere Konsumgesellschaft, Produktion, Technische Entwicklung usw.


 Hauptthema sind die eingebauten Sollbruchstellen in Produkten die einen vorzeitigen Produkt tot bewirken sollen


Es werden einige Fallbeispiele anhand einiger Produkte über Geschichte Beleuchtet zB.


 Edisons Glühbirne leuchtete 1500h, Kurz darauf gab es schon Glühbirnen mit 2500h, danach wurde die Lebensdauer künstlich auf 1000h begrenzt.

Auch Computertechnik, Handy/Smartphones, MP3 Player und viele andere Produkte werden als Beispiele herangezogen.


Auch andere Themen werden angesprochen, die Doku weit nicht nur auf die Problematik einer solchen Gesellschaft,  Kritisiert also nicht nur , sondern nennt auch alternativen.


Kaufen für die Müllhalde - YouTube







Spoiler



für Technik Freaks ist dieses Bericht, der gestern bei 3Sat lief, vielleicht interessant.

Es geht um Abfall, unsere Konsum Gesellschaft usw.



3sat.Mediathek - Video: Abfall - Wohin mit dem Müll? (scobel, 02/02/12)


 Viel Spaß

poiu


----------



## jobo (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sehenswerter Bericht zum Thema "Abfall"*

Cool, danke! 
Werde ich mir mal ansehen!


----------



## poiu (18. März 2012)

*AW: Sehenswerter Bericht zum Thema "Abfall"*

*Update*

*weitere Doku hinzugefügt 
*


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2012)

Die hatte ich vor längerer zeit schon gesehen. Wirklich erschreckend wie da künstlich viele Dinge so gebaut werden dass sie auch ja kaputt gehen und neu gekauft werden müssen -.-


----------



## poiu (18. März 2012)

vermutet hat das ja schon jeder, aber das es da internationale absprachen gab ist schon überraschend für mich gewesen


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

Ein Medium der perfekten Marktwirtschaft, ohne gewisse Funktionen gäbe es ja keine Wachstumsraten


----------



## poiu (18. März 2012)

ja auf das Thema des Ewigen Wachstums in einer begrenzten Welt wird auch eingegangen


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> ja auf das Thema des Ewigen Wachstums in einer begrenzten Welt wird auch eingegangen



Ich sehe es gerade, aber so läuft es halt.


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2012)

Ist doch nichts neues  

Jedoch ists in den letzten Jahren stark zugenommen. Mein MP3 Player den ich vor ca. 10 Jahren gekauft habe und der auch schonmal den Schleudergang in ner Waschmaschine mitgemacht hat läuft immernoch, paar alterserscheinungen gibts, aber er läuft noch so wie er soll  

Mach das mal mit nem Ipod oder nem heutigem MP3 Player, wenn die nicht schon vor dem 10 Lebensjahr den Geist aufgeben, ist die Waschmaschine dann die letzte Ruhestätte, schon oft genug gehabt 

Aber was ich noch viel schlimmer finde als das hier. Man kann 90% der heutigen Geräte, wenn sie überhaupt zu reparieren sind, garnicht mehr selbst reparieren. 
Ging damals was kaputt konnte man es wenigstens noch Reparieren, aber heute....


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch nichts neues
> 
> Jedoch ists in den letzten Jahren stark zugenommen. Mein MP3 Player den ich vor ca. 10 Jahren gekauft habe und der auch schonmal den Schleudergang in ner Waschmaschine mitgemacht hat läuft immernoch, paar alterserscheinungen gibts, aber er läuft noch so wie er soll
> 
> ...



Heute muss Mann Googlen um ein Tool zu finden was die Technik wie im Fall "Drucker"
Vor der Tonne rettet.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2012)

Diese "Wegwerfgesellschaft" ist keineswegs etwas Neues. Diese Dinge lernt man heutzutage sogar in der Schule.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mach das mal mit nem Ipod oder nem heutigem MP3 Player, wenn die nicht schon vor dem 10 Lebensjahr den Geist aufgeben, ist die Waschmaschine dann die letzte Ruhestätte, schon oft genug gehabt



Ich werd meinen iPod nicht in die Waschmaschine schmeißen (die mag moderne Elektronik nunmal wirklich nicht, auch ganz ohne geplanten Ausfall  ), aber ich muss sagen: Von der Haltbarkeit bin ich sehr angetan. Der ist jetzt immerhin 5,5 Jahre alt, hat einige schwerere Stürze hinter sich (und entsprechende Dellen an den Ecken) - und läuft wie am ersten Tag. Nichtmal bei der Akkulaufzeit habe ich bislang eine störende Abnahme festgestellt.
Wenn meine Grafikkarten mal so lange halten würden... (drei Ausfälle im gleichen Zeitraum - und eine vierte, gebrauchte, habe ich schnell wieder verkauft, weil sie mit >90 °C lief, eine fünfte, weil das Mainboard starb. Bleiben zwei Karten seit 2003, die liefen, bis sie mir zu langsam wurden)
Optische Laufwerke scheinen auch nicht mehr das zu sein, was sie mal waren. In den letzten 4 Jahren wurden drei angeschafft und zwei davon laufen heute nicht mehr oder nur eingeschränkt. Mein primäres DVD-Laufwerk dagegen datiert iirc auf 2001...

Spannend wirds auf alle Fälle, wenn ich einen neuen Drucker brauche.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. März 2012)

Deine iPod-Lebenszeit ist beeindruckend...
2 Jahre 3 Monate - Festplatte defekt (iPod Mini)
2 Jahre 1 Monat - Zerfällt (iPod Classic)
2 Jahre+ - Akku kaputt (iPod Nano)


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Deine iPod-Lebenszeit ist beeindruckend...
> 2 Jahre 3 Monate - Festplatte defekt (iPod Mini)
> 2 Jahre 1 Monat - Zerfällt (iPod Classic)
> 2 Jahre+ - Akku kaputt (iPod Nano)



Immerhin nicht in der garantiezeit


----------



## poiu (18. März 2012)

da wären wir wieder beim Thema Sollbruchstellen


----------



## Icejester (18. März 2012)

Ganz spannend, der Bericht, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu pessimistisch und auch an der Sache vorbei. Manche Dinge müssen tatsächlich nicht "ewig" halten, weil man nach ein paar Jahren ohnehin Ersatz will, weil's was neueres gibt. Handys sind dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Und auch Autos wirken nach spätestens 15 Jahren meist recht antiquiert. Und siehe, die Dinger halten auch alle nicht ewig.

Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es Dinge, die dürfen wirklich ewig halten. Waschmaschinen, Staubsauger, Kühlschränke, Elektroherde, Fernseher und so weiter. Da braucht man eigentlich nie wirklich was neues, weil die Sache an sich eben einfach nicht geiler wird. Und siehe da: Diese Dinge halten schier ewig. Die Waschmaschine bei meinen Eltern ist 30 Jahre alt, der Staubsauger, den ich selbst nutze, hat seinen Dienst einst schon bei meinen Großeltern verrichtet und dürfte auch mindestens 27 Jahre alt sein und der letzte Fernseher bei meinen Eltern hat rund 15 Jahre gehalten. Ähnlich wie der Kühlschrank, der auch knapp 20 Jahre gemacht hat.

So schlimm, wie der Bericht es darstellt, ist es also gar nicht. Allerdings muß man dann auch Qualität kaufen und das kostet natürlich ein wenig mehr in der Anschaffung. Aber genau wegen dieser Langlebigkeit käme ich nie im Leben auf die Idee, für Hausgeräte was anderes als Miele in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2012)

Kauf jetzt mal nen Staubsauger, Kühlschrank oder ne Waschmaschine, da sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus. 

Damals wollte man dem Kunden das bestmögliche geben, heute will man nur den Gewinn maximieren und die Ausgaben minimieren und da wird auch an der haltbarkeit der Geräte rumgeschraubt, was damals ein No-Go war.


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf jetzt mal nen Staubsauger, Kühlschrank oder ne Waschmaschine, da sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Damals wollte man dem Kunden das bestmögliche geben, heute will man nur den Gewinn maximieren und die Ausgaben minimieren und da wird auch an der haltbarkeit der Geräte rumgeschraubt, was damals ein No-Go war.



Da ist was dran ausser beim staubsauger der wird wohl von vorwerk sein und ein neuer würde Gebau so lange halten.
Alle anderen klein elektrogeräte müssen nicht kaputt gehen, weil da der Konsum groß geschrieben wird, aber Drucker unsw....


----------



## poiu (18. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ganz spannend, der Bericht, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu pessimistisch und auch an der Sache vorbei. Manche Dinge müssen tatsächlich nicht "ewig" halten, weil man nach ein paar Jahren ohnehin Ersatz will, weil's was neueres gibt. Handys sind dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Und auch Autos wirken nach spätestens 15 Jahren meist recht antiquiert. Und siehe, die Dinger halten auch alle nicht ewig.




niemand behauptet das Dinge ewig halten müssen,  Dinge verschleißen, Geschmäcker ändern sich usw. aber Sollbruchstellen einbauen ist schon heftig.


Autos wurden ja schon im Bericht genannt, technisch ändert sich kaum was früher wurde halt nur von GM anders lakiert, heute wird dann bissl das 
Blech verbeult 








> Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es Dinge, die dürfen wirklich ewig halten. Waschmaschinen, Staubsauger, Kühlschränke, Elektroherde, Fernseher und so weiter. Da braucht man eigentlich nie wirklich was neues, weil die Sache an sich eben einfach nicht geiler wird. Und siehe da: Diese Dinge halten schier ewig. Die Waschmaschine bei meinen Eltern ist 30 Jahre alt, der Staubsauger, den ich selbst nutze, hat seinen Dienst einst schon bei meinen Großeltern verrichtet und dürfte auch mindestens 27 Jahre alt sein und der letzte Fernseher bei meinen Eltern hat rund 15 Jahre gehalten. Ähnlich wie der Kühlschrank, der auch knapp 20 Jahre gemacht hat.




kauf dir echt mal heute paar aktuelle Küchengeräte^^


Staubsauger sind bei mit im Jahrestakt verreckt, meist innerhalb der Garantie einige sogar unterhalb von 6 Monaten,
Fernseher sind auch reihenweise ausgefallen.


Das waren alles sowohl teure wie auch Billigmodelle! 




> So schlimm, wie der Bericht es darstellt, ist es also gar nicht. Allerdings muß man dann auch Qualität kaufen und das kostet natürlich ein wenig mehr in der Anschaffung. Aber genau wegen dieser Langlebigkeit käme ich nie im Leben auf die Idee, für Hausgeräte was anderes als Miele in Erwägung zu ziehen





Fall bloß nicht darauf herein das Markengeräte höherwertig sind, ja es gibt ausnahmen, aber die meisten Markengeräte fallen vom gleichen Band wie der billige Crap.


Es gibt in Deutschland eine Spülmaschinen Fabrik diese Produziert dreißig Marken 


Aktuell hab ich mir aber Deutsche Marken Qualität gekauft


Albert Turk GmbH Co. KG - Freiform-warmgeschmiedet


hoffe die hällt länger als der Billig Teflon Schrott


Aber auf Made in Germany kann man sich auch nicht verlassen, hab schon selbst made in India/Polen Stempel abgedreht und am Tag darauf Made in Germany neu gestempelt


----------



## Glühbirne (18. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch nichts neues
> 
> Jedoch ists in den letzten Jahren stark zugenommen. Mein MP3 Player den ich vor ca. 10 Jahren gekauft habe und der auch schonmal den Schleudergang in ner Waschmaschine mitgemacht hat läuft immernoch, paar alterserscheinungen gibts, aber er läuft noch so wie er soll
> 
> ...



Also die iPods in meiner Familie und Freundeskreis halten perfekt, kaum Gebrauchspuren zu finden. Auch kleinere Stürze sind mit meinen iPod trotz empfindlichen Touchscreens gut ausgegangen. Waschmaschinen konnten bisher auch nichts dran ändern...

Klar kann man heute kaum noch Geräte selber reparieren. So ist das nunmal. Die Konsumenten schreien nunmal nach Fortschritt, immer die neuste Technik drin haben. Macht ja auch Sinn, den Flash-Speicher meines iPods möchte ich nicht mehr gegen 'ne mechanische Festplatte austauschen.
Logisch, dass sowas privat kaum noch repariert werden kann - das ist nun mal der Preis der rasanten technischen Entwicklung (die letzendlch vom Kunden selbst gefordert wird).


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2012)

Klar kann mans heute net selbst reparieren, die Dinger sind so verklebt, da reißt man direkt die ganze Platine raus, wenn man nur versucht das Gerät zu öffnen  

Ich selbst kann auch nicht alles reparieren aber ehe ich mir ein neues Gerät kaufe versuche ichs, aber nein durch dieses ganze zugeklebe usw. bekommt man die ganzen Geräte ja garnicht mehr auf, die kannst du dann nur wegschmeißen. Bei Laptopts ists mittlerweile schon oft so, das die Gehäuse von innen verklebt sind, da reißt du gleich alles mit raus  

Also viele Sachen könnte man bestimmt noch von selbst reparieren, man müsste nur dran kommen  Das man heutzutage sein Auto nicht mehr unbedingt alleine repariert bekommt ist klar, da muss man schon richtiges Werkzeug und doch noch das nötige Fachwissen mitbringen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ganz spannend, der Bericht, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu pessimistisch und auch an der Sache vorbei. Manche Dinge müssen tatsächlich nicht "ewig" halten, weil man nach ein paar Jahren ohnehin Ersatz will, weil's was neueres gibt. Handys sind dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Und auch Autos wirken nach spätestens 15 Jahren meist recht antiquiert. Und siehe, die Dinger halten auch alle nicht ewig.



Mein Handy ist sogar noch älter, als der iPod und bei der derzeitigen Auswahl will ich definitiv kein neues 
(hoffen wir, dass es noch n Weilchen hält. Seinerzeit haben mir ja einige gesagt "nimm bloß kein Slider, die fallen nach 2 jahren auseinander")

Das bei meinem Auto dagegen nach 9 Jahren ne Feder gebrochen ist, find ich weniger angemessen. (Von der Elektronik wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen )


Aber es muss nicht mal komplexe Hochtechnologie sein. Verschleißstellen, die einfach nur Absicht zu sein scheinen, findet man auch an anderen Stellen. Ich hab mir zu Beginn des Studiums nen etwas besseren Füller geleistet. Schreibt sauber (auch fein), super Verarbeitet, stabiles Aluminiumgehäuse, alle Gewinde aus Metall... . Das heißt: Fast alle. Das Gewinde in der Kappe ist aus Plastik, Gegenstück am Füller selbst (also dass, was man leicht sieht...) aus Metall. Jeder Ingenieur im ersten Lehrmonat sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, dass so ein Kunststoffgegenstück nach relativ wenig Nutzungen verschleißen wird - die an dem einzigen Gewinde, dass regelmäßig und alle naslang bewegt wird, ratz fatz zusammenkommen. Genau so kam es dann auch (ein bißchen durch Leute gefördert, die das Konzept "Kappe nicht zum aufstecken" nicht kapierten) - und "zufällig" wurde die Serie nicht mehr hergestellt, als ich eine Ersatzkappe wollte...


----------



## poiu (19. März 2012)

> und "zufällig" wurde die Serie nicht mehr hergestellt, als ich eine Ersatzkappe wollte...




das war bestimmt rein zufällig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

Hatte letztens einen recht aktuellen Canon Drucker hier der nicht mehr startete. Das bekam ich schnell in den Griff, aber nur eine Andruckrolle für das Papier und auch nur einseitig gelagert die war natürlich hin. Da war kaum ein Bauteil drin was stabiler als absolut nötig war. Bei meinem Kumpel liegen 10 Monitore ( überwiegend Samsung ) die knapp aus der Garantie raus sind und mehrere geplatzte Elkos aufweisen. Natürlich auch Elkos dabei die in der freien kaum zu bekommen sind oder gleich so teuer sind das ein neuer Monitor günstiger wäre. Ich bin eigendlich wohl eher ein Glückspilz was solche Sachen betrifft


----------



## poiu (19. März 2012)

Bei Monitoren sind gab es dies sehr oft, gibt einige die löten neue ähnliche rein


http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=387159


deshalb hab ich auch ein EIZO mit 5 Jahren Garantie  wobei selbst mein e-yama von 2003 läuft noch 1A
Röhren Monitore sind aber auch öfter bei mir aus gefallen


----------



## MonKAY (19. März 2012)

Die Doku ist schon etwas älter aber wirklich interessant. Am schlimmsten fand ich eigentlich den Beitrag mit den illegalen Müllkippen in Afrika, wo sich ein Aktivist auf die Suche nach den Besitzern des Elektroschrotts macht. (die Erinnerung ist etwas schwammig, deshalb ist es die Bschreibung auch)


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Die "Eingebaute Obsoleszenz" wurde bei uns schon anno 2000-2003 im Wirtschaftsgymmi oft angesprochen.
Später dann in der Berufsschule auch.

Bestes Beispiel sind doch die katuellen Drucker und Patronen...
DA hatte ich bisher öfters Probleme.
Egal ob HP, Epson, Canon.
Bei allen wäre es echt teilweise billger gekommen einen neuen zu kaufen als zu reparieren.


Und bei Uhren ist es auch so.
Meine Casio G-Shock hielt von 1998 (Konfirmation) bis 2003 (Zivi).
Dann ging das Band kaputt. Und da dieses Modell nicht mehr produziert wird, gabs kein Ersatzband mehr -> Uhr Schrott

Darauf gabs zum Geburtstag eine Casio Metal-G-Shock.
Die hat letztes Jahr den Geist aufgegeben (Batterie leer)
Zum Uhrmachermeister gebracht wo sie gekauft wurde - kann leider nichts machen. Müsste eingeschickt werden (Spezialwerkzeug pipapo). Und da kostet der Wechsel und das frische abdichten auch zu viel.

Mal kucken wie lange die jetzige Casio leben wird.


Meine Stereoanlage hat von 1994 an ihren Dienst verrichtet. Erst ging die Displaybeleuchtung kaputt. Anschließend gab die Fernbedienung langsam ihren Geist auf. Dann konnte sie keine CDs mehr abspielen. Das einzige was zum Schluss noch iO war, waren die Kassettendecks und das Radio .
Aber 16 Jahre (für eine damals glaube ich so ca 150 oder 200DM) Anlage waren akzeptabel.

Der Creative Zen MicroPhoto MP3 Player von 2006 tut bei meinem kleinen Cousin immer noch seinen Dienst
Ebenso ein altes Samsung Handy beim Bruder meiner Ex


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal kucken wie lange die jetzige Casio leben wird.


 
Da hoffe ich mal du hast eine mit metallband - die Gummiband Casios halten aus Erfahrung  kaum länger als 2 jahre bei täglicher Nutzung, beim Metall bin ich jetzt im 2. Jahr der Testphase und hoffe es hält länger.
Um die Batterie musste dir aber keine Sorgen machen, die hält viele Jahre.


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Die jetzige ist war ein Geschenk meiner Ex letztes Jahr.
Hat auch ein Metallarmband. Aber ist nur eine "normale" Casio und keine G-Shok mehr.
Die aktuellen G-Shoks sehen aktuell eh  aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich mal du hast eine mit metallband - die Gummiband Casios halten aus Erfahrung  kaum länger als 2 jahre bei täglicher Nutzung, beim Metall bin ich jetzt im 2. Jahr der Testphase und hoffe es hält länger.
> Um die Batterie musste dir aber keine Sorgen machen, die hält viele Jahre.


 
Ist bei Gummi- und Kunstoffbändern aber normal, bei mir hat noch keins länger als 2-3 Jahre gehalten, viele <1 Jahr. Aber Gewebebänder sind imho hygienisch einfach ein Problem (saugen Schweiß auf...) und Metall ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## poiu (19. März 2012)

Meine Casio Cosmo Phase funktioniert immer noch nach zwanzig jahren  aber das Band ist schnell kaputt gegangen, Batterie hab ich selbst getauscht.



Das mit dem einschicken Pipapo Blabla ist Unsinn, man benötigt wenn dann nur das werkzeug zum öffnen und das sollte ein Uhremmacher haben
aber die meisten sind ja auch nur Verkäufer und keine Uhrenmacher :


Aber ich kaufe keine Quarz Uhren mehr, nur noch Automatic kosten auch nicht viel mehr und lieber eine Ordentliche als zehn Billige  
Certina ist Top, wenn es teurer sein darf Tissot, aber auch CItitzen ist gut.


bei ebay findet man zB auch gute automatik Uhren für 100€ zB der Marke Seiko, Orient usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2012)

Aufmachen und Wechseln kann (wenn es nicht ein sehr exotischer Verschluss ist) jede zweite Kaufhausabteilung. Aber wenn die Uhr wirklich dicht sein soll, wirds spannend - denn eine vernünftige Möglichkeit zum Drucktesten hat kaum jemand. (Bin deswegen auch am überlegen, auf Automatic umzusteigen. Aber eher 200-denn-100-Euro für eine Uhr, die dann ungenauer geht und nach einigen Jahren richtig aufwendig gewartet werden muss? Aber die Eco Drive ist noch teurer und sieht ******* aus  )


----------



## poiu (19. März 2012)

Genauigkeit Probleme hatte ich nie mit automatik Uhren,
nee Korrektur außer bei  bei einer Swatch die lief wie die lust hatte +/-3Min innerhalb eine woche  Drecks teile 



es gibt  dann auch die etwas genaueren kinetic Uhren


Automatikuhr


sind langsam bezahlbar , aber im Punkto Genauigkeit/Preis ist dann Quarz nicht zu toppen.


 Das mit der Dichtigkeit ist nur bei  Taucheruhren wirklich relevant, die bis 50/100m hat haben ja meist nur einen Dichtungsring und gut^^


wird aber etwas offtopic


----------



## poiu (27. April 2012)

Gibt eine Doku zum Thema Energiesparlampe und die ist gar nicht so Umweltfreundlich wie man uns vormacht!

Startseite - ZDF Mediathek

das ist auch nicht übel  

Energiesparlampen: Giftige Dämpfe im Wohnzimmer - YouTube


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2012)

Das Energiesparlampen auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind, ist doch schon lange bekannt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. Mai 2012)

Tolle Doku! Ich habe zwar schon öfters vom Thema geplanter Obsoleszens gehört, aber eine Doku hatte ich bisher keine darüber gesehen. Der Link im Startpost funkt leider nicht mehr, da das Video entfernt wurde. Ich habe aber einen neuen gefunden:

Kaufen für die Müllhalde (ARTE/HD) - YouTube 


Wenn man sieht, was da in Afrika abgeht, dann bekommt man ebenso Wut wie der Kerl der die Aufkleber der Hersteller sammelt. Die Menschen tun immer so modern, effizient und gebildet, aber haben immernoch nicht gerafft dass das ganze so nicht ewig weitergehen kann. Da fragt man sich welches Zeitalter in Wirklichkeit das Mittelalter ist...



poiu schrieb:


> Meine Casio Cosmo Phase funktioniert immer noch nach zwanzig jahren  aber das Band ist schnell kaputt gegangen, Batterie hab ich selbst getauscht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir nur beipflichten! Vor knapp sechs Jahren habe ich mir in einem Uhrengeschäft eine Citizen Automatic mit Saphirglas gekauft. Die hatte ich von 160€ noch 20% runtergehandelt und muss sagen, das ist bisher eine meiner besten Investitionen gewesen. Vom Design wie für mich gemacht. Klassisch dezent, sie muss nie wegen Batterien geöffnet werden, bleibt ohne Bewegung erst nach zwei Tagen stehen und hat auf dem Ziffernblatt nicht den Hauch eines Kratzers obwohl besagtes Teil so gut wie immer, egal wo getragen wird. Einzig das Lederarmband und das Metallgehäuse hatten schon bessere Tage.

Ich hoffe zwar nicht dass ich sie im nächsten Krieg jahrelang in meinem A**** vor dem Feind verstecken muss, um sie meinem Sohn geben zu können aber wenn sie wie bei dir 20 Jahre halten würde, dann wäre das top. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Mai 2012)

Ist der YT Link tot?
Ich komme nicht drauf.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eben gerade meine Energiesparlampe entsorgt die ich vor 3 Jahren für 21€ gekauft hatte. 
Sie hatte in den letzten Monaten so stark an Leuchtkraft verloren dass es inzwischen nicht mehr zumutbar war.
3 Jahre hatte sie gerade gehalten -- obwohl auf der Packung was von 8 Jahren Garantie steht -- und schon kann ich sie wegwerfen -- wobei ich sie nicht mal in die Mülltonne werfen kann da sie Sondermüll ist.

Sowas ist extrem schwach und für mich ist das eine riesen Verarsche.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Mai 2012)

Ich und mein Vater haben deswegen Glühbirnen gebunkert, 60W und 100W hauptsächlich, reicht für einige Jahre 
Energiesparlampen gehe ich soweit ich kann aus dem Weg, da ich von dem Licht Kopfschmerzen bekomme, kann aber daran liegen das meine Augen recht empfindlich sind...

Wie sieht es bei Xenon- und Halogenlampen denn mit der Lebensdauer aus? 
Hab mich mit den Dingern nie auseinandergesetzt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2012)

Halogen haben eine merklich höhere Lebensdauer, als herkömmliche Glühbirnen.

"Xeon" kenne ich nicht, aber Xenon-Gasentladungslampen (es gibt auch Glühbirnen mit Xenon - die wollen von dem Werbeeffekt profitieren, außer dem höheren Preis unterscheidet sie aber weder Funktionalität noch Prinzip von Halogenlampen) ähneln von der Funktion her eher Leuchtstoffröhren/Energiesparlampen. Aufgrund des komplett anderen Anwendungsfeldes ist ein direkter Vergleich aber müßig.


Protipp @Treshold:
Statt in Foren Hasstriaden abzulassen noch einmal über das Wort "Garantie" philophieren.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Protipp @Treshold:
> Statt in Foren Hasstriaden abzulassen noch einmal über das Wort "Garantie" philophieren.


 
Dann versuch mal eine Energiesparlampe aus dem Grund umzutauschen. 
Der Hersteller weist extra darauf hin dass die Leuchtkraft abnimmt und das ist kein Umtauschgrund.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Mai 2012)

Klar, die Energiesparlampe hat einige Nachteile aber in der Regel hält sie auch ziemlich lange. Die letzten die mir kaputt gegangen ist waren über 10 Jahre alt, wobei das immer vom Nutzungsverhalten abhängig ist. 
Bei den aktuellen Energiesparlampen gibt es ein paar "Unterschiede". Es gibt welche von Osram die Made in China sind. Den gleichen Modelltyp gibt es aber auch in der "Made in Germany" Version. Dieser hält länger - inwiefern weiß ich jetzt nicht. Vielleicht findet ihr ja einen Test dazu. 

Xenon Lampen sollte man für eine Wohnbeleuchtung mal ganz außen vor lassen, da die in der Regel nur für 12- oder 24V Stromkreise konzipiert wurden, zweitens sind diese viel zu Hell. Haupteinsatzgebiet ist die Autoindustrie. 

Tja und die LED Lampen sind für die Leute die etwas gegen giftige Substanzen haben leider auch nichts, da sich darin eine Substanz ähnlich wie Rattengift befindet. Inwiefern und ob das frei wird kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2012)

@Seeefe



ja aber trotzdem sehenswerte dokus die viele Kritikpunkte zusammenfassen


@Lan_Party
einfach nach dem Titel googeln, ohnt nicht das ich hier neu verlinke die sind schneller tot als hier eingebunden  


@Da_Obst & ruyven_macaran


Halogen empfinde ich als sehr unangenehm a wird man ja schneeblind XD
 Ich hatte jedenfalls immer Probleme wenn ich längere Zeit gelesen hab.


@hirschi-94


bei mir sind Osram reihenweise verreckt  
einzig so eine Energiesparlampe von Hardeck leuchtet schon sehr lange und hat kaum an leuchtkräftig verloren und zwei von Aldi,
Keine Ahnung wer die Produziert


----------



## Da_Obst (5. Mai 2012)

@ruyven_macaran
Ich meinte Xenon, nur habe ich leider das "n" in der Mitte ausgelassen 

@hirschi-94
Ich hab grad nur haltlose Infos zu den LED's gefunden. 
Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, das die gefährlichen Bestandteile, welche sich in der LED befinden, 
durch den Kunststoffmantel recht gut "geschützt" sind und nicht so leicht ins Freie treten können.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Mai 2012)

@poiu

Hmm, hört man nicht gerne. Ich werde da mal nachhaken. Diese Lampen von Ikea und Aldi etc. sind nur umgelabelte Lampen. Von welchem Hersteller genau, kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen. 

@Da_obst
Naja alle LED "Lampen" die im Wohnbereich verbaut werden können, werden zwar mit 230 Volt versorgt aber vor den LEDs befindet sich ein kleines Netzteil das für die Betriebsspannung zuständig ist. Wenn jetzt irgendwelche billig Produkte auf den Markt kommen(oder schon sind) und die LEDs zu viel Spannung von dem internen Netzteil abbekommen schmilzt der Kunststoffmantel. Und dann wären wir dabei was viele fürchten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Halogen empfinde ich als sehr unangenehm a wird man ja schneeblind XD



?
Halogenlampen haben immer noch eine deutlich niedrigere Farbtemperatur, als z.B. Sonnenlicht. Wenn du also kein Vampir bist, musst du nur noch die richtige Lampenstärke finden.
Ich habe bei mir jedenfalls nach und nach alle Glühbirnen gegen 230 V Halogen ausgetauscht.




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Da_obst
> Naja alle LED "Lampen" die im Wohnbereich verbaut werden können, werden zwar mit 230 Volt versorgt aber vor den LEDs befindet sich ein kleines Netzteil das für die Betriebsspannung zuständig ist. Wenn jetzt irgendwelche billig Produkte auf den Markt kommen(oder schon sind) und die LEDs zu viel Spannung von dem internen Netzteil abbekommen schmilzt der Kunststoffmantel. Und dann wären wir dabei was viele fürchten.


 
LEDs sind Halbleiterchips. Enthaltene (giftige) Elemente können sich genauso leicht im Raum verbreiten, wie die Schwermetalle in deiner CPU: Gar nicht.
Wenn es Gefahren bei Überhitzung gibt, dann vom schmorenden Plastik drum rum als solches.


----------



## Icejester (6. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal eine Energiesparlampe aus dem Grund umzutauschen.
> Der Hersteller weist extra darauf hin dass die Leuchtkraft abnimmt und das ist kein Umtauschgrund.


 
Ich habe das mal gemacht. Das Problem lag allerdings etwas anders. Die Lampe war zwei Tage alt und ist nachdem sie nach dem Einschalten ihre volle Helligkeit erreicht hatte einige Minuten später wieder auf die Anfangshelligkeit zurückgefallen. Das Interessante an der Sache: Der Händler hat mir einfach eine neue in die Hand gedrückt und die umgetauschte weggepackt ohne irgendwas zu prüfen. Das geht also durchaus.


----------



## Sertix (16. Mai 2012)

Die Problematik die in dem Video angesprochen wird, ist nicht neu.

In diesem Forum,(nehme ich mal an) wo sich *viele* (nicht alle) Leute jedes jahr eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen und es jede 2 Jahre ein neuer Rechner sein muss, stößt du aber auf taube Ohren wenn es um die Fragen "Konsumgesellschaft" und "wohin mit dem Abfall" geht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. August 2012)

Sertix schrieb:


> Die Problematik die in dem Video angesprochen wird, ist nicht neu.
> 
> In diesem Forum,(nehme ich mal an) wo sich *viele* (nicht alle) Leute jedes jahr eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen und es jede 2 Jahre ein neuer Rechner sein muss, stößt du aber auf taube Ohren wenn es um die Fragen "Konsumgesellschaft" und "wohin mit dem Abfall" geht.


 
Ist schon was her, ich weiß , aber bei Themen wie "Konsumgesellschaft" und "wohin mit dem Abfall" muss es nicht immer um Technik gehen. Laut dieser Doku (Frisch auf den Müll) wandern jährlich ca 50% der gekauften Lebensmittel, die noch frisch und genießbar sind und teilweise auch direkt aus der Produktion kommen, in den Müll.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal gemacht. Das Problem lag allerdings etwas anders. Die Lampe war zwei Tage alt und ist nachdem sie nach dem Einschalten ihre volle Helligkeit erreicht hatte einige Minuten später wieder auf die Anfangshelligkeit zurückgefallen. Das Interessante an der Sache: Der Händler hat mir einfach eine neue in die Hand gedrückt und die umgetauschte weggepackt ohne irgendwas zu prüfen. Das geht also durchaus.


 
Die Lampe war 2 Tage alt? Das ist kein Problem. Aber tausch sie mal um weil sie nach 2 Jahren nur noch 2/3 ihrer Leuchtkraft hat obwohl du 3 Jahre Garantie hast.
Ich weiß das. Ich habe es ausprobiert. Begründung: Leuchtkraftverlust ist nicht Bestandteil der Garantie. Das fällt unter normale Abnutzung.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Ich hab bei den Energiesparlampen und LED-Leuchten keine Probleme mit der Helligkeit, bzw. deren Verlust...
Viel eher sterben mir die Teile so schnell weg das ich nicht dazu käme mir neue zu besorgen... 

Ich hab vor kurzem auf Arte noch eine Doku über die geplante Obsoleszenz gesehn, wenn ich die auf YT oÄ. 
finde hau ich euch den Link rein, die war auch recht interessant C:


----------

